# Holy Sheep! - Pics added =-(



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

:holysheep: 

 

We get home from the Xmas party at hubbys work and let the dogs in.  The little one appears wet.  Upon further examination we realize he's drenched in blood.  And blood drops are getting everywhere.  We grab the paper towels, and they get soaked immediately.  This is a little daschund so he can't lose too much blood.  We wrap him in a towel and put him in his crate and hubby takes him to the after-hours emergency vet.  He just called and gave me the quote.  

$ 600.00    

What a rip off!!!  If our regular vet was open I know it would only be a fraction of the cost.   

I am pretty pissed now, we needed the $$ for xmas.  Hopefully they can set us up on a payment plan.   

I just spent an hour cleaning up blood from the floor and the sofa.  

I need a stiff drink and a big ol bowl.

Thanks for listening to me gripe.  

Added pics- he has numerous stitches on his head, ears and neck.  Look at the back door.  YIKES!  My poor baby was bleeding a long while before we got home.  Look at the splatter all over the walls and windows.  :holysheep:


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2008)

but how's the dog


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

He's still at the vets where he'll be spending a few hours sedated and getting numerous stitches.  We declined the extra cost to look for internal injuries and for the e collar, which we have one around here somewhere.  He will be fine, thanks for asking.  

One of us will have to go pick him up in a few hours.  Guess the bowl and stiff drink is gonna have to wait.


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry SmokinMom that sucks, especially so close to xmas. My siamese needs to go back to the vet soon, but I've been putting it off until after the holidays. Apparently he's allergic to some sort of mold or dust in my home and starts losing patches of hair and/or starts getting rashy. His hair has just started to grow back in from the last steroid shot they gave him and now he's starting to get it again.  And on top of that, not only do I have to pay for a shot every 90 days but I have to buy special weight management cat food now to stop him from gaining weight from the steroids. Hope everything works out for your little dachshund!

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

Still waiting on the call to go pick him up.

I know they had to give him blood.  Damn expensive blood.   

I am sooo frickin pissed.  I think it is so wrong for these places to charge ridiculous ammounts of money like that.  

Thanks for being so sweet Mal, and I hope your 4 legged friend will be ok.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, and if anyone wonders, it appears he got in a fight with my 125 lb female great pyrenees.   

I almost wonder if he was cold and tried to snuggle up and she didn't like it and attacked him.  Sigh, guess we'll never know for sure.

Uggg...still pissed.


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 4, 2008)

Got time? Hit a bong! You'll feel better Mom! General Tso sends his condolences


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

He's beautiful!!!  And I love the name.  I LOVE general tsos chicken.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 4, 2008)

i would of bought a new dogg for half that price


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> i would of bought a new dogg for half that price


 
I won't lie.  For a bit I thought why not just put him down, surely its cheaper.  But he is one hell of a cool dog....I think he's worth it.   

3 months ago we had to take him to the same emergency vet.  He got into the mouse poison in the garage and had to have his stomach pumped.   

He's more trouble then the friggin kids are.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 4, 2008)

my blue pitbull when he was a puppy now he'll eat you pic was takin 2 years ago


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 4, 2008)

well one thing for sure, he's a lucky dog to have a good owner that's willing to take the sacrifice and make their situation harder in a hard time for the well being. i'm sure it loves you for it  hope all is well and i'm sure you'll get your money back some how, after all animals make me comfortable when there's no one else 

Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 4, 2008)

and that's a very pretty pit man  cool dog.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 4, 2008)

my friends 85lbs blue fawn razors edge blue gator lowrider pit ate a frog last week and almost died  damn critters gettin in troubles


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2008)

they keep the cats aways and other small animals and humans i have 3 boys(2 are his kids) and 1 girl all around the same color except for 1 of his puppys came out extra light gray might be a pheno lol



100% razors edge wouldnt get any other blood type


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 5, 2008)

the father was a crazy low gator imagine the dog weighs 85lbs and is barely as high as my knee! super wide


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

Get this s#it-

They wouldn't let us do any sort of payment plan, and we had to charge it.  It over-drafted my bank acct!!!  And the banking site is down and won't let me transfer any money from the other accts.  DAMN, when it rains it pours.

Son of a *****!


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 5, 2008)

What?! That's crazy! Most halfway decent vets have some sort of payment plan. Sorry to hear about more troubles Mom. Hope everything goes well for you. Time for me to hit up the blankets after another bong hit.


----------



## night501 (Dec 5, 2008)

I know what its like, and i feel for you. 
A couple of years ago we had a Black Lab come down with parvo. 
The regular vet wouldnt even let us take it into his building. 
Ended up taking him to an emergency center where he had to get treatment. 
5 days of boarding and the treatment cost us $2500. 
We almost lost the house cause we didnt have rent. 
3 months later he got out of the fence in the back yard and got hit by a car. 
It was terrible, i saw him threw the window and went to get my shoes.
I opened the front door just in time to see the car hit him. 
Jackass didnt even slow down to see what he hit.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 5, 2008)

I have to pay £265, roughly $400 this coming wednesday at the vets for a single injection, vets abuse owners emotions and use it for profit.

Sorry to hear your news Sm.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your troubles.  Hope he gets better soon.

Tomorrow if you call or go to your bank and explain the situation, and that you were forced to overdraft because their web site was down, you might get the fee dropped.  Not guaranteed, but worth a try.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 5, 2008)

I feel ya Mom, just dropped 750 on our dog, that's 1500 so far this year.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 5, 2008)

What did you wear to the Christmas party?  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> What did you wear to the Christmas party? :hubba:


 
Blue.  Looked nice.  Good thing I didn't get any blood on it.

Pics added to the 1st post.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your trouble SM.  The message you send to the kids when helping out the helpless is priceless.  I hope the pooch is doing better today.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 5, 2008)

Holy crappola @ the pics


----------



## Thorn (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh no now I know what you were talking about, poor pooch!  I sure hope he makes a full recovery. Darn bank! I hate banks, they once tried to charge me for 2 cheques bounding when i'd only ever written one out in my life! Oh well, hopefully you'll have a good christmas and new year


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry about your dog SM. I just got a new cat today. I named her Sensimella, Sensi for the kids.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 5, 2008)

*dam mom sorry to hear about the pooch and even more for ya pockets just before xmas ,,,,at least he s on the road to recovery eace:*


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 5, 2008)

I got a puppy last month and have already paid over 100$ to just vaccinate him...
They also told me I'll have to microchip the dog if I want it out of the country with me and that will be another 90 Euros...
A MICROCHIP???  
Well yes - standard EU procedure he says... :hubba: 
Awful isn't it? 
Microchip my dog...  
I'd rather smuggle the bastard...

Screw the vets and them standard EU procedures turning us into robots!
They said our new EU Standardized ID cards and passports will have a microchip implanted...
Now how will that happen


----------



## JBonez (Dec 5, 2008)

man SM, im hurting for you, i know the deal. 

my vet that did my dogs neuter messed up and the stitches came open, had to take him to the emergency hospital, 1000.00 bucks later he was all fixed up, my vet refunded me half and said sorry. talk about a low blow. 

hope your little one is ok, looks like a trooper.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2008)

my puppy just had ear surgery too.. i think he hates the pain pills cause he can't walk well after taking them but he's healing fast...what happend to your dog ???sorry if i missed it


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2008)

dont give ur dog pills blow a fat hit of bud in his face my girl pit loves weed makes her happy and relaxed i can tell cause she lays in the grass and wags her tail and rolls over looks like she smiles


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2008)

if u wanna punish ur big dog send it my way


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 5, 2008)

Poor little guy!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> ..what happend to your dog ???sorry if i missed it


 
He got in a fight with our female great pyrenees. 

EASTLA- we won't be punishing the big one.  Not really sure what happened.  But I could easily see the small male starting it- he's the one with the attitude.


----------



## killa kev. (Dec 5, 2008)

Poor guy. He deserves a nice juicy bone!


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 5, 2008)

What actually happen ? The dog cut its self on something


----------



## killa kev. (Dec 5, 2008)

killa kev. said:
			
		

> Poor guy. He deserves a nice juicy bone!



Hook him up momma! :aok:


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 5, 2008)

VaNdLe said:
			
		

> What actually happen ? The dog cut its self on something





			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Quote:Originally Posted by PUFF MONKEY
> ..what happend to your dog ???sorry if i missed it
> 
> 
> He got in a fight with our female great pyrenees.





lol sometimes I wonder if people even read the entire thread


----------



## nvthis (Dec 5, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I won't lie. For a bit I thought why not just put him down, surely its cheaper. But he is one hell of a cool dog....I think he's worth it.
> 
> 3 months ago we had to take him to the same emergency vet. He got into the mouse poison in the garage and had to have his stomach pumped.
> 
> He's more trouble then the friggin kids are.


Jeeze, sorry to hear... Stomach pumped? How much was that???? I am pretty sure a vitamin K shot is all the antidote needed for common rat baits used today. If that ever happens again, ask them about it. Could be MUCH cheaper. In fact, always ask what your _other_ options are 'cause chances are they will always try to sell you the most expensive treatment first when it may not even be necessary. Yeah, no payment plans 3 weeks before Christmas. Nice people.


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 5, 2008)

I always feel bad when something like that happens to an animal.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 6, 2008)

how's he doing today mom? hope all is well


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for askin Thorn.

We took his bandages off and now he's just in the e collar.  He hates it but too bad.  We are giving him pain meds and antibiotics.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

poor bugger, hows the ear looking? i'm sure he'll bounce back in no time - and hopefully he's learnt his lesson with trying to pick fights with bigger ladies


----------



## Klicks (Dec 9, 2008)

Poor Baby!!!  HippyInEngland has a solid point..........many vets wallets are fed off their patients' parents emotions.   I have spent approx. $3,000 this Summer alone for my vets' new animal hospital.  Our Rotty became paralyzed due to an spinal injury and had to be put down after several visits to the vet, insisting she could possibly heal herself>>>>>>  yeah right!  Then this so called vet deemed one of my kitties was diabetic, putting her through 3 months of Hell with insulin therapy.  I decided to have her put down because she had to quality of life.  She was more miserable than any cat I had seen.  The day I was supposed to have her put down........I took her life into my own hands.  I stopped the insulin and decided to let nature take it's course.  The difference was remarkable into the second day.  Needless to say, the kittie is like the sweetie she was at birth.  She was no near diabetic.  I'm positive I got duked.  

And as for the after-hours clinics in our area........be prepared to pay over double you would if you went during regular hours.  It's absolutely disgusting.  I know full well what you have gone through.  Kisses to the Puppy!!


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

klicks thats awful, but yea vets are getting worse and worse these days. Our black lab is the softest dog you'd ever know. The kennel cough meds is only giving in the form of a nose spray...she HATED that and has hated the vets ever since (didn't have a problem before) and one of the vets we saw for her boosters and check up just got the injection done and then acted like she was a viscious bear or something, didn't bother to look at her teeth ears or anything. We were fuming. Some of the vets make me wonder why they ever went through 7+ years of training to become something they don't seem to have their heart in.

I remember when they used to be helpful kind and you knew they loved animals. Now I always wonder, they just in it for money. Sad really.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 9, 2008)

dang mom, this sux.. and so close to x-mas!! that doggie blood must be high dollar!


----------



## Elven (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a cat that was tiny and it was a 700$ bill. I bounced that check  but the cat got better.


----------



## lisa (Dec 18, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> my blue pitbull when he was a puppy now he'll eat you pic was takin 2 years ago



How cute...


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 18, 2008)

We chalked up the GDP of a small african nation fighting a losing battle with cancer in our male rotty.  $20k almost and it only kept him alive for 3 months.

It's hard to say I wouldn't do it again, but they just give you so much love and joy you have to try.

Old dachsund ain't looking to pleased in that photo.

I hope he's ok.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 18, 2008)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Jeeze, sorry to hear... Stomach pumped? How much was that???? I am pretty sure a vitamin K shot is all the antidote needed for common rat baits used today. If that ever happens again, ask them about it. Could be MUCH cheaper. In fact, always ask what your _other_ options are 'cause chances are they will always try to sell you the most expensive treatment first when it may not even be necessary. Yeah, no payment plans 3 weeks before Christmas. Nice people.


 
Actually there is a special kind of soap flake you buy from the chemist that you force down their gillets and they're usually good within a day or so.  I could ask my dad about it if anyone is really interested.


----------



## lisa (Dec 26, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh, and if anyone wonders, it appears he got in a fight with my 125 lb female great pyrenees.
> 
> I almost wonder if he was cold and tried to snuggle up and she didn't like it and attacked him.  Sigh, guess we'll never know for sure.
> 
> Uggg...still pissed.



Wish he could have been able to say what he had encountered.


----------

